# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  Linux Ubuntu 10.10

## Martinco

I participated in the Webinar by Peter Carruthers last night and in response to that I would like to try a few things.

Anybody have a copy of the above software ?

I shall pay for postage.

I know I can download but is +- 800 Mb.!

----------


## daveob

Hi Martin

I only have 10.04

Am also experimenting with it, and did the following :

assuming you have a decent PC ( dual core ) with 3gb ram ?

Download and install VirtualBox (free) - allows you to have a virtual PC ( or many ) on your windows platform.

I then installed Windows 98 on one virtual drive, Ubuntu on another, and a clean (from CD) copy of XP Pro on another.

This lets you use another OS without having to re-boot the PC, and you can cross copy from one OS to another.

----------


## twinscythe12332

Hi martin. go to your local computer store/tech place(eg incredible connection), and pick up a PC format(January). you'll get the added enjoyment of a good tech magazine and ubuntu 10.10 32/64 bit. They're about to dissapear from the shelves so make a move soon.
Cost of the mag will be 42 rand.
http://www.pcformat.co.za/website_in_this_issue/

----------

Debbiedle (21-Jan-11), Martinco (20-Jan-11)

----------


## Martinco

> Hi Martin
> 
> I only have 10.04
> 
> Am also experimenting with it, and did the following :
> 
> assuming you have a decent PC ( dual core ) with 3gb ram ?
> 
> Download and install VirtualBox (free) - allows you to have a virtual PC ( or many ) on your windows platform.
> ...


I am rushing of to Incredible Corruption to get a copy of the PC Format magazine that should have a copy of the 10.10 that i want.
I want to run the setup upside down.  First Ubuntu and the Virtual Box and then install Windows inside that. My thinking is as follows: If windows crashes on you then you are st**d. So by installing Ubuntu (which does NOT crash ) first and using all its browser and email facilities, one has very little possibility of virus and malware reaching your machine and then only use windows for e.g. Pastel and other programs that can only run on Win. 
Besides, according to Peter Carruthers it makes the PC lightning fast both in Linux and Win. ( Win does not have to access the HD all the time )
I have googled a bit and although there are A/Virus software for Linux, it is not really required as, so far, no viri or malware in Linux.
According to Peter even older PCs run very quickly on Linux and software is becoming more readily available for Linux.

I think it is worth while to do a bit of experimenting.  Do you know if one can install a DOS 6.3 as well ?  Let me know how you are coming along.

----------


## twinscythe12332

I've heard that about Macs too. A friends mom was unpleasantly surprised when her information and a heck of a lot of her graphic design work said cheers.
There are viruses for Linux, it's just that Linux isn't a targeted operating system like windows. As the number of Linux desktops increases, so will the number of viruses. The "no viruses on Linux" thought pattern has been around for ages, and I would sugest that you rather be safe than sorry.

----------

BusFact (20-Jan-11), Martinco (20-Jan-11)

----------


## daveob

> Do you know if one can install a DOS 6.3 as well ?  Let me know how you are coming along.


Found the following on the http://www.virtualbox.org/

Presently, VirtualBox runs on Windows, Linux, Macintosh and OpenSolaris hosts and supports a large number of guest operating systems including but not limited to Windows (NT 4.0, 2000, XP, Server 2003, Vista, Windows 7), DOS/Windows 3.x, Linux (2.4 and 2.6), Solaris and OpenSolaris, and OpenBSD. 

I have used M$ VirtualPC ( bought it about 1 month before they made it free ) but VirtualBox is a lot more stable.

----------

Martinco (20-Jan-11)

----------


## garthu

Martinco, i am on 10.10 but done as a upgrade. Really like it, so much faster. The first couple months are hard but it grows, only change to windows for my Photo shop as is doesnt do well there with large images.

Bottom line is its really speacilised software that becomes a challenge (i think pastel is also) not sure as dont use it.

The free stuff to use is really great. Open office works really well and opens all MS stuff..

Wont be going back, hopefully the software guys catch on and Linux starts to become a standard OS soon

----------


## irneb

I also love Ubuntu. And I have had the VirtualBox thingy installed (both ways) ... though you only get about half your RAM & CPU power on the Guest OS (so don't get surprised if it runs slower than you'd expect). At present I've actually installed Ubuntu on my laptop with a dual boot to XP ... that means I have to reboot to switch, but both runs a lot faster than through VirtualBox - not to mention the 3D graphics on my Laptop's Radeon is now lightning fast (where it was pedestrian in the VB). It does mean however, that I need to have a shared partition between the 2 OS's where I have my data, and unfortunately XP can't open ext3/4 file systems so it needs to be NTFS. And then so I can actually work on emails while in XP I've got TB3 on XP pointing to the same data store as the TB3 in Ubuntu - causes some pains with filter rules, but otherwise works fine.

The only reason I still have to have some form of paid-for M$ virus installed is due to AutoCAD / Revit / 3dStudio / Impressions. For PhotoShop I've crossed over to Gimp instead, for me it's not a problem (and my images are enormous: maximum = 300DPI A1 --> 9933 x 7016 pixels --> 69.7Mp --> 1.7GB BMP size, PSD 100-400MB, XCF 50-200MB, JPG 10 - 20MB, opens and edits fine with only 3GB RAM even on XP, but better on Ubuntu). The rest of my programs: OOo.org, Thunderbird, Firefox, all are native Linux ... so there's no hassles there.

----------


## garthu

Havnt been able to get my head around around Gimp! Not sure why, must confess i havnt tried that hard either. Maybe invest a few hours into it. It even opens PSD files so maybe just get my head right!

Also a reboot to go to windows,  but then only use it very seldom.. as little as possible

----------


## Martinco

Ok, I have got my DVD from CNA but now sit with a problem.  This DVD comes packed with all sorts of other software and even double sided !
The PC I want to install on only has a CD.
I have opened the DVD but nowhere can I see any file to copy to a CD that remotely resembles anything like "Linux" or "Ubuntu"
When I insert the DVD into my office PC and autorun, it does show the applications.
Any idea where to find the Ubuntu installation to copy to a CD ?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Martin,

Would you like me to log onto your office PC with TeamViewer and help you?

----------

Dave A (21-Jan-11), Martinco (21-Jan-11)

----------


## Martinco

That would be great !

----------


## Martinco

Thanks Neville.............sorted.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Thanks Neville.............sorted.


You're welcome - nice to chat again!

----------


## Martinco

Right.........the bootability has been sorted but when I try to do a fresh install, the installation comes up but the display is WAY TOO big for the monitor.  I cannot get to the buttons on the monitor to proceed because I cannot see them. I do not think putting a larger monitor will solve this.
Man................. to install this, is not as easy as it sounds.
Any ideas ?

----------


## Dave A

There's no right click > properties or something along those lines?

(Says the Windows fiend)

----------


## AndyD

Maybe your montor has an 'auto-fit/resize' button? Should have if it's a recentish LCD or LED.

----------


## Martinco

I have tried all the above..........no joy. I am getting a little disillusioned. Funny enough, Fedora core 6 installs with the correct screen size but I think Ubuntu would be the better distro.

----------


## Dave A

Ubuntu must have a support forum... looks like these are your Ubuntu support options.

----------

Martinco (01-Feb-11)

----------


## Martinco

I have subscribed to the Ubuntu forum.............lets see what happens.

----------


## Martinco

> Hi Martin
> 
> I only have 10.04
> 
> Am also experimenting with it, and did the following :
> 
> assuming you have a decent PC ( dual core ) with 3gb ram ?
> 
> Download and install VirtualBox (free) - allows you to have a virtual PC ( or many ) on your windows platform.
> ...


Hi Dave,

I have made some posts on the Ubuntu forum and have been advised that the 10.4 version is actually better for me than the 10.10.

I tried downloading but thanks to Telkom, it drops the line after about 20Mb, I tried from two different PCs and two different ADSL connections but no joy.

Is there any way you might consider mailing me a copy of your 10.4 ? I shall gladly pay the cost. It would be highly appreciated.

----------


## AndyD

You could also download it using a system other than ftp that will allow for continued download if your connection fails. Torrents would work or even using a good download manager.

----------

Martinco (02-Feb-11)

----------


## Martinco

Andy,

Give me a few pointers..................thanks

----------


## AndyD

Sorry martin, I typed a post twice now and both times hit the back button by accident whilst putting in the hyperlinks and the board text editor has dumped the post......grrrrrr. Im out of time (and patience), I'll post again later with instructions.

----------


## Dave A

Is there a free download manager out there that isn't full of spyware/adware/whatever? That would be the easiest.

I tried one a while ago and it worked great - but strange things started happening to my "internet browsing experience" so I dumped the critter. It was just a little too invasive for my liking.

But there must be a good one out there that just does what it's supposed to and nothing more.

----------


## AndyD

The download managers I've tried are all too invasive for my liking. You could maybe install one in a sandbox, complete your download ftp style and ditch the sandbox when you've finished.

The other suggestion I had was to download it as the official torrent. Torrents are a continuable download system, if your conection drops you only lose the very small piece that will fail the hashcheck. First download and install a torrent client such as utorrent if you're using Windows, it's very simple, or Vuze which has more complicated options, (it's java based so therefore X-platform) if you're on a linux based os. Both those torrent clients are freeware.

Then go here to the official alternative ubuntu d/l page and rummage for the .torrent file for the particular distro that takes your fancy. Load the .torrent file into your freshly installed client and away it goes. The only downside of the torrent system is that you'll also upload some data to the rest of the swarm but I would imagine the Ubuntu torrent is hosted on some convincing seedboxes so I doubt you'll be out of pocket for much extra bandwidth.

----------

Dave A (02-Feb-11), Martinco (03-Feb-11)

----------


## duncan drennan

> Is there a free download manager out there that isn't full of spyware/adware/whatever? That would be the easiest.


I've been using Free Download Manager for quite a while now and it works excellently. If you use Firefox you can get the FlashGot extension

----------

Dave A (02-Feb-11), Martinco (03-Feb-11)

----------


## AndyD

I see on a couple of other telecoms forums that the oversized installation screen is a known issue with the latest ubuntu edition. It's especially playing havoc with the server edition which is more often than not installed remotely. I haven't seen a workaround yet but if I do I'll post it here.

----------


## Martinco

I have downloaded Free download manager and seems to work fine............thanks.

----------


## Martinco

> Hi Martin
> 
> I only have 10.04
> 
> Am also experimenting with it, and did the following :
> 
> assuming you have a decent PC ( dual core ) with 3gb ram ?
> 
> Download and install VirtualBox (free) - allows you to have a virtual PC ( or many ) on your windows platform.
> ...


Thanks Dave,

Got the whole package, so now I can do a bit of playing around.
I shall keep you posted.

Again thank you for your trouble.

----------

